# AF Switches and Controllers



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like a little history about American Flyer turnouts and their controllers. Within the past month, I purchased two separate sets. One set is the same style that I already own. The other set is different. Is this a later model switch? Here's a picture.









And now for the technical question. This is about the switch controllers pictured below. They both look the same, but they don't operate the same. When you operate the levers on the controller on the right, they return to the center position after switching. The levers on the left controller simply snap to one side or the other. It does switch the track, but because it stays in contact, you get that nasty buzzing sound, which I'm sure is ruining the turnout. Is it possible it was made that way? Or was it altered?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The top turnouts are #720, made in 1946 and 1947. Your set appears in the picture to have black webs on the side of the rails making these 1946 production. These use a controller without self centering levers. The bottom turnouts are #720A or a 5 digit model. Since they have paint dots rather than plastic color discs thel were made in 1954 or later. These track switches use controllers with self centering levers. Early production 720A's used cellophane to make the red and green indications in the switch lantern, later production and the 5 digit turnouts used colored paper.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tom

Is it correct that the older AF turnout motors get
continuous voltage, not just a pulse as the OP
has described? I had that
model decades ago and I don't recall the buzzing
that it would cause. Further, it would seem to
overheat the solenoid coils and draw wasted
current from the transformer.

Don


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I never added any 720 turnouts to my collection. I have disassembled and rfebuilt may 720A's but never a 720. The writeups are clear that the 720 controllers are not self centering so I would assume the sliding contacts inside the turnout base break the circuit when the switch is thrown. The 720 also has the manual throw lever beside the lantern. It was deleted on the 720A.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> The top turnouts are #720, made in 1946 and 1947. Your set appears in the picture to have black webs on the side of the rails making these 1946 production. These use a controller without self centering levers. The bottom turnouts are #720A or a 5 digit model. Since they have paint dots rather than plastic color discs thel were made in 1954 or later. These track switches use controllers with self centering levers. Early production 720A's used cellophane to make the red and green indications in the switch lantern, later production and the 5 digit turnouts used colored paper.


Interesting! Thanks for the info. I'm surprised to find that the top pair date back to 1946. As for the controllers, neither of the ones I pictured go with the older turnouts. But I'm going to try the one on the left with the old ones!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I really can't add anything to the great info provided by the other members. What I can add is I started a thread on re-building turn-outs quite awhile ago, and maybe it could be helpful to you??


----------

